# Harry Potter Fans, I literally just found the best thing ever...



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

While casually browsing Amazon for a nice backdrop for my boyfriend's new ten gallon tank, I came across this line of Harry Potter related aquarium products. Seriously. I have GOT to get a 10 gallon of my own now so I can decorate with this stuff!!!




























Please tell me I'm not alone in being all over this aquarium line!


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry the pictures are so big. This line is from Hydor H2Show Magic World, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I NEED THAT. How much is it?


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

The backdrop is like 18.95 and the decorations are individually priced between 12 and 25 dollars. I totally need this in my life, too. I was thinking about starting a sorority when I move back to college, anyway. I'm renting a room in a real house, not a dorm, so I'll actually have a place to put it. Maybe my sorority will just have to Harry Potter themed instead of the tropical island paradise I was planning...


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

These are freaking amazing o.o


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

They have the backdrop on that pet place for four dollars cheaper. I just thought I'd let you know, in case anyone is a stickler for money like me. 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/magic-world-background-gel-32in-15in


----------

